

Boob bombs: breast implants suicide bomb a threat to aviation - casca
http://www.homelandsecuritynewswire.com/dr20130823-boob-bombs-breast-implants-suicide-bomb-a-threat-to-aviation

======
ferdo
> "Security analyst Paul Beaver said..."

I'm pretty sick of Neocon "security analysts" making shit up in order to give
themselves excuses to have jobs.

